

A WebGL game engine - dionyziz
https://github.com/kamibu/finalengine

======
markrickert
That's a horrible readme.

~~~
kordless
That's a horrible comment.

~~~
octatone2
Not really.

------
prottmann
Last update 2 years ago ???

Is it a perfect Engine, that need no support, or did nobody use it.

~~~
jtms
I am curious why is this engine noteworthy... three.js seems far more mature
and advanced than this.

------
icefox
Any more details? Pics, docs or blogs describing what it does? Why did the
startup fail?

------
jheriko
this looks interesting, but i seem to be missing something... where is the
data and toolchain?

I'm really not a fan of code driven 'game engines' I think it misses the
point...

also, despite the code making for an interesting read (seeing how someone else
approaches this problem) most of the demos don't work for me in chrome.

------
nikcub
demos:
[http://files.nikcub.com/finalengine/](http://files.nikcub.com/finalengine/)

some work, some don't. i'm fixing them as I go.

~~~
dionyziz
Here are a couple more demos using the engine that we wrote. Some use a
slightly older version of the engine, but they illustrate the things we
imagined would be possible. I'm giving links to the actual demos.

Pool of water:
[http://vl.kamibu.com/cool/water/](http://vl.kamibu.com/cool/water/)

Traveling in stone tunnel screen saver:
[http://vl.kamibu.com/cool/tunnel/](http://vl.kamibu.com/cool/tunnel/)

Bone animation (maybe the most impressive of the three):
[http://petros.kamibu.com/files/bone-
animation/](http://petros.kamibu.com/files/bone-animation/)

~~~
benaiah
I don't usually complain about this kind of thing (because someone else
usually does it first), but the model for the third demo is absurdly
sexualized (think the original Tomb Raider, except even more so, in higher
detail). Is there any particular reason you picked that one? Can it be
replaced? It's laughably juvenile, and just distracts from a really impressive
tech demo.

~~~
goldenkey
It's silly to say that buxom woman is 'sexualized.' That's just prepubescent
pedantry. I will say that it's interesting that neither the breasts or
buttocks have any motion, they are 'bolted' down, which doesn't give a good
impression of the frameworks' capabilities.

~~~
benaiah
How, exactly, is it silly? Or prepubescent? (The concept of sexualization
being prepubescent is a nearly oxymoronic postulate in the first place.) The
model is altered in physically impossible ways purely to exaggerate its sexual
characteristics, rather than being portrayed in realistic fashion. That's
practically the definition of sexualization.

Does sexualization have absolutely no place? I don't think anyone would argue
that. However, it is at best distracting, at worst harmful when it's used in
inappropriate situations. There's no reason for a model in a tech demo to have
(extremely) exaggerated sexual characteristics, and there are plenty of
reasons not to - distraction from the main purpose, possibly making women feel
alienated or objectified, and sparking off-topic discussions such as this one
in a thread that should only have to discuss the game engine, to name a few.

If it were simply an attractive or buxom model, I'd have little or no problem
- it's the blatant, extreme, and pointless sexualization (without going into
detail, none of the sexual characteristics of the model are even close to
possible in a real human being), that is the problem.

~~~
garg
It's a tech demo that has a cartoony looking character walking around. It's
not 'sexualized' at all. 'Woman' does not by default mean sexualized.

~~~
esrauch
Are we even looking at the same model? It isn't just a model of a woman, or
even a model of a sexy woman, it is a silly low-quality hypersexualized
caricature of a woman.

I also generally feel that a lot of sexism-claims are overblown, but I don't
think that the model used there would be appropriate in a workplace or for any
serious sales pitch.

------
eonil
What's the pros of having Javascript game engine instead of converting
existing C++ game engine using Emscripten?

~~~
CmonDev
You can hire cheaper developers.

~~~
deoxxa
I get the feeling it would cost more to hire developers who can wrap their
heads around performance sensitivities in JavaScript and WebGL than it would
to hire, say, C++ developers who've read the OGRE manual.

------
petesamrogers
Looks great. Anyone know if WebGL is ever going to be released/enabled for
mobile Safari?

------
theonewolf
Anywhere where we can demo it live?

~~~
rurounijones
Looks like there are example DIRs in there.

I guess clone to local then open index.html

------
andremendes
"Last updated 2 years ago" Is it dead?

~~~
dionyziz
Yes! The original title of the post is "Our start-up failed and we open
sourced it, too", but hackernews decided to edit my post title.

We started building a fully-fledged game, which failed. We subsequently
decided to make the engine open source. We began working on this before other
WebGL game engines became stable and popular like they are today.

------
gboudrias
Very interesting! Thanks for sharing!

------
albeva
not a single demo works for me ... white blank screen. Using Firefox

